# Yonico (eBay) Bits vs Your Bits



## thadius856 (Dec 26, 2011)

I ordered up a slew of Yonico bits (available on eBay, Amazon and from PrecisionBits). Since I've read mixed reviews, I'll be posting a review of my own to help clear up confusion regarding this brand.

I sincerely hope they turn out to be good bits, but I have limited experience and only secondhand bits or cheap Craftsman bits to compare with. If you'd like me to compare a certain bit of yours against these bits, I'd be happy to include it. PM for a shipping address. I'll pay the return shipping with tracking in a padded mailer.

Stay tuned for the bit profiles.


----------



## thadius856 (Dec 26, 2011)

Here's what I purchased to play with


----------



## thadius856 (Dec 26, 2011)

Arrrgh. Tiny pictures. Not sure what happened there.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Thadius, I was just looking those Yonica bits myself. Might have to try a couple!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

thadius856 said:


> Arrrgh. Tiny pictures. Not sure what happened there.


Not to worry, when you click on the picture they get bigger.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I have several of those bits being the cheapskate I am. While they don't stack up against Freud, Whiteside, etc. they do get the job done and being so inexpensive it is possible to buy them in quantity and still save considering the price of quality bits. Common sense dictates the wisest thing to do is buy high dollar bits you use more often and those that get limited use in the less expensive bits, but if memory serves that has been suggested in the forum more than a few times.


----------



## ffjdh (Apr 16, 2010)

Id be extremly interested to hear how the rail and stile bit works out.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have been using bits from Yonico and Precisionbits (same company actually) years, and while some need to be replaced do to usage, they have held up well. Some are better then others, but they get the job done. I have a rail and style bit set, and they work well.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yonico router bits are sold by many,many ,many outlets would wide.

Google

here's just one of them
Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: 45 Degree Lock Miter Router Bit - Large - Yonico 15122

I have many of them and I get them from the link below the norm because he will list the hard to find ones,but he his taking a break right now..
http://stores.ebay.com/Super-Carbide-Tools

and from ,I like free shipping 

http://www.precisionbits.com/yonico-17662-66-bit-collection-router-bit-set-1-2-shank.html
===


----------



## TomB19 (Jun 27, 2011)

I picked up about 40 Yonico bits a couple of weeks ago. I have every profile in the original post, except the lock miter set, plus a few more. My lock miter bits are Whiteside.

I've only used about a dozen of them so far but they seem good to me. I consider them on par with the Freud bits I have; all of my Freud bits are non-quadra cut. I don't know if they are quite on the same level as Whiteside but they don't seem far off.

I think the real test will be how they stand up over time. I'm sure Whiteside bits will last longer but these Yonico bits are a treat in that you can have a large inventory of profiles for an extremely low investment. From there, you replace the worn out bits with a better brand, as necessary.

Of course, I'm not a production shop. I probably go through 1000 feet of molding a year on home renovations. That might seem like a lot bit it isn't all that much in the grand scheme.


----------



## Tom Brown (Jan 7, 2012)

I'll mention that I picked up those bits from Amazon.com, after reading a couple of positive comments on here and elsewhere.

I've just placed my third order and I'm sufficiently comfortable with the vendor to order them directly from his web site. He's at PrecisionBits.com. I hope it's OK to post a vendor link in the forum.


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

*yonico bits*

in praise of YONICO BITS,

Hello chaps, I've purchased their bird mouth bits and I'm more than pleased with their quality and speed of delivery to the U.K. I have loads of cheapo bits from when I bought my routers,they don't give away quality,
so I thought I'd give these a try now I'm not capable of big jobs, the bits have a very high hardness rating
better than some of the pricy ones,look in router forums under YONICO for the details, I think you will be surprised, so don't compare quality with price on this one, better still buy a set and try them you won't believe
the clean work they turn out,

MAC.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing some results. I picked up their 5 piece straight/dado bit set just before coming here tonight. :yes4:


----------



## Tom Brown (Jan 7, 2012)

Update.

I've run hundreds of board feet of pine through the Yonico ogee base bit. In fact, I ran enough material through it to trim an entire house. It worked brilliantly and could probably still do another house or two.

I've only played with the other bits and all have worked well, with one exception. The one inch flush trim/template bit that I received was not sharp. It is dull to the touch and it barely cuts. What id does cut, it leaves a nasty finish with burning and tearing. Also, it does not trim flush. It leaves the cut surface 1/32 proud of the bearing level. It's as though the bit was warn out when I got it but it did not appear to have ever been used.

The flush trim bit was replaced with a Whiteside one inch flush trimmer. The Whiteside bit, of course, works brilliantly.

These Yonico bits are generally good. If I were starting another shop from scratch, I would buy them again.

You do have to be careful using them, however. When cutting, it's important to make a very light pass as a final finish pass. This will leave a smooth surface with good detail.

Whiteside bits are not nearly as fussy. They come sharper and they cut cleaner. Whiteside bits make it a lot easier to leave a nice surface on the final pass.

I happen to have the Yonico miter lock bit now. I also have the Whiteside miter lock bit. The Yonico is almost as good and it hurt a whole lot less to buy. As I recall, the Whiteside cost about $120. The Yonico came as a miter lock kit and the whole kit was about one third that price. I doubt the Yonico will stand up as well to cutting plywood, though. Plywood is hard on cutters.

There is a place for these bits in my shop. Perhaps the best thing that can be said about them is they have helped me understand the value of paying extra for Whiteside bits. lol!


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

When it comes to "imported" bits I don't buy those where I can't identify the country of origin. Anybody know where Yonico comes from ? I make it a habit to buy US made products IF their price point is comparable to quality made items from other countries. That said I do have other items made in the UK (turning chisels) and I also like products using German or Swiss made steel. I am also enough of a tightwad to pass on US products when the price is to far out of line.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very likely they are made in the far east but so are Lee Valley's bits and they scored #2 in FWW's 2007 router bit test. Not everything made over there is junk. I have some architectural bits from them that I haven't had a chance to use yet but they look well made and are finely sharpened and were 25 to 30% of the price of a major brand. Bobj3 used them and he liked them and he said he didn't like crappy bits.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I bought a couple of sets to mill picture frame material. They work fine. I suspect the carbide quality isn't the very best, but that's what diamond card sharpeners are for. I don't produce a lot of material, but the bits work fine and I do like the price. I don't think they are for a production shop though. To really assess them for longivity means heavy use next to a similar, but higher priced bit. Not set up to do that, so this is subjective. But I think sharpening is likely the key to getting the most from Yonico bits. Here's a short video on how.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Great video Tom. Here is Stumpy Nubs version of the same video. You know we are liking the made in America theme these days. :wink:


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I will be buying no more cheap bits. I have learned my lesson. I was having problems with tear out routing a decorative edge on some 3 and 4" rounds. You may have read my post about it. Stick said it may be that my router bit was dull. I was using a MCLS bit and said it was sharp. Stick said you may just think it's sharp. The MCLS bit was almost new but when I got a Whiteside bit and used it the tear out went away. I had to make 12 more 3" and 12 more 4" rounds. I was using 1/2" material so I had to mill another board to 1/2" thick. So take my advice and buy good router bits and save money, time, and above all save your money on anger management fee"s.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Don MLCS bits rate at the low end of the scale. 10 years ago in that FWW bit test Freud, CMT, and Amana all also scored fairly low. Whether they have done anything about it since I don't know. From memory it was Whiteside and Eagle America at #1 (Eagle was made by Whiteside so likely the same bit), Lee Valley at #2 (I have a few and they are very good), Infinity at #3 and there were a number of others just below such as BC Saw and Rockler.

Bits like Onsrud and Yonico weren't part of the test unfortunately. It would be good to see an up to date test that includes more brands and also if the maker has more than one quality line of bits those too.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

There are tests then there are tests. Many items tested seem to be those of manufacturers that just happen to be advertisers of that particular magazine. Not all but the majority. The best tests are those performed by guy's & gal's that actually use the products in the real world such as members of this forum. Yoniko seems to have garnered enough positive comments on the Router Forum to be worth a try. Like everything else the value is in the eye of the beholder (or user). I love to buy quality items for a lower price.


----------

